# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Xονδρομύτης(Coccothraustes coccothraustes)

## tonis!

Ο χονρομύτης ή κοκκοθραύστης ειναι πολί που συναντάμε συχνα σε αλλες χωρες αλλα είναι αρκετα σπάνιο στην Ελλαδα.Σε χώρες όπως η Γαλλια ειναι αρκετα ημερο και μπορεις να το πλησιασεις και να το θαυμασεις ακομη και απο κοντα.Ειναι μια μεγαλοσωμη σπιζα με μέγεθος 16-18 εκ. εχει μεγαλο κεφαλι και αρκετα χοντρο σωμα,τα θηλικα δεν διαφέρουνπολυ προς τα χρώματα. Χαρακτηρίζεται από μια μαύρη γραμμή γύρω από το ράμφος του, από το μαύρο πάνω μέρος του λαιμού του, τον γκρίζο λαιμό και την κοντή ουρά με τις λευκές άκρες . Το φτέρωμά του είναι καφέ, ροζ, γκρίζο και πορτοκαλί . Το αρσενικό έχει ιριδίζουσα πράσινα-μώβ φτερά . Το θηλυκό είναι πιο γκρίζο και με λιγότερο έντονο χρωματισμό από ότι το αρσενικό. Το έφηβο πουλί είναι κίτρινο-καφέ με σκούρες κηλίδες στην ανοιχτόχρωμη κοιλιά του . Κατά την πτήση, φαίνονται οι χαρακτηριστικές λευκές λωρίδες στα φτερά και η λευκή ουρά του . 
Ο Χοντρομύτης δεν συναντάται συχνά καθώς είναι ντροπαλό πουλί και δύσκολα το βλέπει κανείς. Βρίσκεται συνήθως σε μικρά σμήνη . Δεν προσελκύει το ταίρι του με το τραγούδι του αλλά με ένα περίπλοκο τελετουργικό ζευγαρώματος. Το αρσενικό ανοίγει τα φτερά του για να δείξει τα φτερά πτήσης, κάνει μια βαθιά υπόκλιση, φτερουγίζει τριγύρω από το θηλυκό σαν πεταλούδα και κυνηγάει το ταίρι του στον αέρα . Οι περισσότεροι Χοντρομύτηδες ζουν σε κοινότητες, ενώ άλλοι λιγότερο έμπειροι, ζουν ατομικά . Τα αρσενικά που αναπαράγονται και ζουν σε κοινότητες προστατεύουν τη φωλιά τους από τα άλλα αρσενικά, αλλά μόλις γεννηθεί το αυγό, η ατομική κατοχή περιοχής μετατρέπεται σε ομαδική προστασία της κοινότητας από τους εχθρούς . Τα πουλιά που αναπαράγονται ατομικά προστατεύουν μικρή περιοχή και είναι λιγότερο αποτελεσματικά στο τάισμα των μικρών τους και στην προστασία τους από τους εχθρούς .
Ο Χοντρομύτης κατοικεί σε δάση, μεγάλα περιβόλια, αγρούς με φράχτες και δέντρα και σε πάρκα . Στη νότια Ευρώπη συναντάται επίσης συχνά και σε πόλεις, σε μικροαστικούς κήπους και αστικά πάρκα .
Η αναπαραγωγική περίοδος είναι κατά τη διάρκεια του Απριλίου και του Μαΐου. Φτιάχνουν τη φωλιά τους σε σχήμα κούπας πάνω σε οριζόντια κλαδιά δέντρων , από κλαδάκια, ρίζες και βρύα τα οποία στερεώνουν με ρίζες . Γεννούν μία φορά από τέσσερα με πέντε αυγά τα οποία εκκολάπτονται μετά από 12-13 ημέρες .
Ο Χοντρομύτης είναι μόνιμο είδος στην Ευρώπη, τη βόρεια Αφρική, τη Μέση Ανατολή και την εύκρατη Ασία. Το παγκόσμιο εύρος εξάπλωσης του υπολογίζεται μεταξύ ενός με δέκα εκατομμυρίων τετραγωνικών χιλιομέτρων . 
Τα πουλιά από τις βόρειες περιοχές μεταναστεύουν στη νότια Ευρώπη για το χειμώνα, και επιστρέφουν στα αναπαραγωγικά εδάφη τους στα τέλη Φεβρουαρίου και μέχρι τον Απρίλιο . Τα πουλιά που ζουν στη Μεσόγειο κατοικούν εκεί όλο τον χρόνο .
Ο Χοντομύτης τρώει κυρίως σκληρούς σπόρους από μεγάλα δέντρα όπως από φίκο, οξιά, αμυγδαλιά και τα κουκούτσια φρούτων όπως κεράσια, μούρα και ελιές . Έχει δυνατό ράμφος που έχει προσαρμοστεί να σπάζει σκληρά κουκούτσια από ελιές και κεράσια, και έχει δύναμη τουλάχιστον τέσσερα χιλιόγραμμα ανά τετραγωνικό εκατοστό . Το καλοκαίρι ψάχνουν την τροφή τους ανάμεσα στα φύλλα των δέντρων, ενώ το χειμώνα αναζητούν τροφή στο έδαφος . Μια άλλη πηγή τροφής, κυρίως κατά την άνοιξη, είναι τα μπουμπούκια των φρουτόδεντρων . Τρέφονται επίσης με ασπόνδυλα, κυρίως κάμπιες .




και  φωτο:



πηγές:http://www.hlasek.com/coccothraustes...tes_aa577.html &
wildlife-archipelago.gr/wordpress/birds-el/%CF%87%CE%BF%CE%BD%CF%84%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%BC%CF%8D%C  F%84%CE%B7%CF%82/
& λίγες απο τις γνωσεις μου!! :Anim 45:

----------

